

Ask HN: proposing improvements to existing web services - why startup? - Tichy

I was just thinking about one of the projects I would like to do, which would be an improvement of existing web sites/social networks. Obviously the easier route would be to get one of the existing competitors to implement the feature. Otherwise I would not only have to work on making that feature great, but at the same time at creating a successful social network, which seems a bit like a waste (and difficult, too).<p>Ideally they could hire me to implement the feature and allow me to pour my energies into that thing I am excited about.<p>The problem is that I can not really afford to work as an employee. So I am practically forced to do a startup, to have the chance to get rich.<p>Something seems to be wrong with that system then. I guess in this community startups are kind of the highest thing to reach for, but the truth is, I don't really care for startups, I only care for doing great things. A startup seems to be the only way to reach that goal, but it seems to be rather wasteful.<p>Couldn't there be some way to enhance an existing companies product in a sort of "startup mode", that is, with appropriate compensation in case of success? It seems such a system might benefit society as a whole, because it would become easier to improve things.<p>Unfortunately I don't think the classic way of making a career in some established company to eventually reach a position where I could do something interesting is not open to me (I think), because I am already too old.
======
michael_dorfman
I'm sorry, but I don't understand what you mean by _The problem is that I can
not really afford to work as an employee. So I am practically forced to do a
startup, to have the chance to get rich._

Why can't you afford to be an employee? And what's stopping you from getting
hired as a consultant with a given company with a clause in your contract
tying compensation to success, for example, paying you in stock or options?

~~~
Tichy
Afford to be an employee: because the pay is not good enough to still save
enough money for pension and health care, and other needs.

Consulting: true, but my question is more like how common is such a thing? It
seems to me that it is unusual to go about it that way. Perhaps establishing
some conventions for it would be beneficial.

Sorry if it is a bit unclear :-(

